# How many UPS in your home?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

How many Uninterruptible Power Supplies (UPS) do you have in your home? I did a recent count, and this is what I have.... all 1500VA/900W UPS. Here is where I'm using them....

Home Office

Desktop computer and monitor
Work laptop docking station and wireless access point configured as a bridge
Network Closet

Cable Modem, Internet Gateway with wireless, 24 port gigabit switch
FreeNAS Server
Hardware virtual connection to my workplace which includes an office phone (Power over Ethernet) and office network connection
If you are wondering about the bridge in my office.... my network closet is at one end of my home, and my home office is at the other end.... where the WiFi doesn't.... quite... reach....

When I had DirecTV, I actually had a UPS on the DVR simply because it took several minutes for it to boot up.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I have two. One at the LR entertainment center and one at the bedroom TV & Dish Receiver.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Since our home is our motorhome, we need just one Tripp-Lite BC600SINE pure sine wave UPS that's been modified to connect to the same deep discharge 12-volt batteries that power our lights, water pump, and furnaces instead of the OEM gel cell. The UPS can power our TV's, satellite, and Internet equipment for days instead 20 minutes or so when we're off the grid.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

4 APC
550va


----------



## MrWindows (Oct 12, 2010)

I have two APC J25 A/V UPS systems, one in my Media room powering my HR34 and pretty much everything else, and on downstairs with my HR24 with A/V Receiver and TV. I have a APC Backups Pro 1400 in my home office, and an APC Network Backup in my smartbox.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

I have 6. 5 - APC 1500's and 1 APC 850

1 - Cable modem, Gateway/wireless router, security camera hub.
1 - My Office computer setup
1 - Wife's Office computer setup
1 - Living Room TV, Bluray Player, FireTV Cube, Gig switch
1 - Bedroom TV/FireTV 4K stick
1 - Rooftop Antenna amplifier and FireTV Recast OTA DVR (APC 850)


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

5
Electronics for main large TV and DVR on big one.
And then any TV's/STB/ OTAAmplifier on another small one, mostly 400-550VA.

Lots of lightning surges and brief power outages of a second or two here.
Then whole home generator takes over after 10 secs.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

None. We only have a couple power outages per year here. So far nothing has been damaged. One outage occurred, though, when I was updating both my laptop and desktop computers to a Win 10 feature update. Fortunately neither computer was affected but I had to update separately a day or so later. I do have surge protectors for both computers and my TV/DVR.


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

I have the following loads in my house powered by UPS power (I use CyberPower):
Home Theater (includes my HR-44, and router)
Wiring cabinet (powers switch and ONT for the fiber optic) 
Desktop computer (3)-each has one
Amazon Echo 
Living room DVR (HR-24)
Bedroom DVR (HR-24)
Master bedroom DirecTV receiver
Tankless water heater (the heater is LPG, but needs electricity for the electronics and exhaust fan)

I also have a a whole home surge protector and a 17KW Generac standby generator which can also power my well pump. 
I live in the boonies and when we moved in here about 10 years ago, we lost power maybe once/month, sometimes just a blip sometimes for hours. Even though the loss of power to the DVR's and receiver probably doesn't hurt them much, it is a PITA to wait for them to reboot.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I’ve got six or seven I think. I should just get a dang power wall from Tesla...


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I have 4. Two in the office that handle the cable modem, network gear, my laptop and associated stuff. The battery side of those UPS's focus's on the networking side of things. The laptop and other stuff is on the surge protector side. Those are APC 350's and I just replaced the battery in one of them. I have two other Cyber-power ones behind my old Toshiba RP TV. The batteries have long since died and they are basically glorified surge protectors. When we used that TV all the time, having the UPS on the RP TV was critical to save the light bulb. Now the only time that TV ever gets turned on is when the kids have a bunch of people over and want to watch Netflix. So I'm not very worried about it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Seven total:
- One for network equipment at wiring hub
- One for DIRECTV and Tablo at wiring hub
- One in downstairs office
- One for upstairs office
- One in upstairs office
- One for family room TV/AVR
- One for game room TV/AVR


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Just one. An APC 1500 square sine wave unit. My ancient Dell XPS 9000 desktop must have it. Connected are my internet modem, wireless router, PC, and monitor. I haven't bothered with theater backups as it's not really essential. Where I live, power outages are far and few between.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

ZERO. I live in Southern California so power is pretty stable here and no lightning. I do have my PC and home theater stuff plugged into surge protector / power strips, but they are the el cheapos and I doubt they'd do much if a huge power spike hit.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

3 APC Smart UPS 1500 for computers and network closet
2 Cyberpower CP1500PFCLCD for AV, DVR, sound processor, etc. living room and bedroom.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

3 - 2 for network equipment and one on the DVR. The big one on the network is sized for 2 hours of router / switches / ATA for Voip. Small one for Google fiber router / ONT - maybe 15 - 30 minute. DVR one just to prevent the annoying blips that cause reboots that take forever.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

I have 3. 

1 apc 1500 in my home office
1 apc 1000 in my living room for entertainment center
1 apc 1000 which has my home security devices, & modem / router connected.


----------



## AlexaL (Oct 9, 2021)

Just one.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The big change is that I am now using a WiFi mesh system instead of a bridge system.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I have 9


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

7


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

4


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I have four active and one of them is a 2,200VA behemoth.

One is dedicated to keeping up my broadband connection and another keeps my weather station running.


----------

